# Oh yes more "Kacy" pictures



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay I took some pictures AGAIN of Kacy last week at her 15 week mark, she now weighs a whopping 28 1/2 pounds! She weighed 11lbs when we got her at 7 1/2 weeks! My girl is growing up! 






 

Anyway here are a few I snapped of her, (please excuse her right ear, it's been giving us some trouble with standing. We tapped it back up again so we're hoping she get's it to stand soon!)


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 13, 2011)

How on earth could we get sick of her? She is *fabulous!*


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 13, 2011)

The second picture is my favorite.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! And yes the 2nd one is one of my favorites! Shows of her personality!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 13, 2011)

beautiful dog


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 13, 2011)

So cute


----------



## MeganH (Dec 14, 2011)

She is beautiful!! Growing so well. Very nice photos


----------



## Dill PIckle (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2012)

She is beautiful, and so is your photography!!!


----------



## LAminiatures (Jan 19, 2012)

Love watching her grow she is a beauty. One of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 19, 2012)

LAminiatures said:


> Love watching her grow she is a beauty. One of my favorite breeds.


Thank you! Oh wow looking back on these pictures makes me think I have to take more as this was at least a month ago. More actually. I will need to be updating everyone with new pictures of our beautiful girl. Her ears look 100% better then when these pictures were posted. Their standing straight now!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 19, 2012)

She's beautiful! My sister owned a Dobie for all her many years (the dog's I mean). I was going to say that she was almost 6 months before one "lazy" ear finally straightened up. But I see by the above hers' has!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 19, 2012)

Well these are the most recent pictures I have of her and they are from around Christmas time. She has really grown since then and filled out really well. She's turning into a beautiful girl


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 19, 2012)

Very cute--- it looks like she hasn't grown into her big paws yet.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty Gal


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 21, 2012)

What a Beautiful girl


----------



## Dill PIckle (Jan 23, 2012)

What a pretty girl! looks like you get an A+ in the 'spoiled rotten' department!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 23, 2012)

Dill PIckle said:


> What a pretty girl! looks like you get an A+ in the 'spoiled rotten' department!


Oh yes! She is VERY spoiled! Much more then she deserves sometimes!!!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 23, 2012)

She is growing beautifully


----------

